# Picture for my Scott fan friends



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

This is not mine, but was listed in the customer gallery at eurobikeparts.com. Just thought you'd like to see.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Bike2Live (Dec 27, 2005)

T-shirt said:


> This is not mine, but was listed in the customer gallery at eurobikeparts.com. Just thought you'd like to see.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tshirt


Is that the new 2006 model with slightly less obnoxious decals?
Hopefully so, they seem like such a great bike.


----------

